# 211k extra receiver



## surfdude85 (Jul 26, 2008)

Good evening everyone. Just thought I would get some input on adding an extra receiver to my acct. I would like to get a 211k for my "man cave", so I might watch sd and hd shows my wife could care less about. That way, she has free reign of the other tuner for her shows. So, being with dish for more than 7 years(good standing). should I lease another receiver? or, just buy one, and pay whatever dish charges monthly for extra receiver? I don't believe I am still under contract, so I guess it does not matter. thanks for any and all input in helping me decide what the best route is. peace


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

The extra fees are the same no matter if you buy or lease. If you lease you most likely would have to commit to a 2 year contract.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

The additional monthly fee of $7 will be the same whether you buy or lease it. So the question is, do you plan on leaving Dish in the next two years? If not, then I'd say lease it, and get it for free with a new 2 year contract. If you're unsure then buy one somewhere.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

surfdude85 said:


> Good evening everyone. Just thought I would get some input on adding an extra receiver to my acct. I would like to get a 211k for my "man cave", so I might watch sd and hd shows my wife could care less about. That way, she has free reign of the other tuner for her shows. So, being with dish for more than 7 years(good standing). should I lease another receiver? or, just buy one, and pay whatever dish charges monthly for extra receiver? I don't believe I am still under contract, so I guess it does not matter. thanks for any and all input in helping me decide what the best route is. peace


As mentioned, the cost of the monthly receiver fee is the same regardless if leased or purchased ($7 a month for a 211k). The leased upgrade will most likely require a new 24 month agreement.

If you want more details, feel free to PM your account information to me.


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

I would purchase it honestly, straight from dish it would be 149$, maybe you can snag one cheaper at amazon or ebay but it gives you alittle flexability on your account status should you choose to leave later. And also gives you the option to activate/deactivate often.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Inkosaurus said:


> I would purchase it honestly, straight from dish it would be 149$, maybe you can snag one cheaper at amazon or ebay but it gives you alittle flexability on your account status should you choose to leave later. And also gives you the option to activate/deactivate often.


SolidSignal has the 211k (FYI: It would be owned not leased) on sale for $115.99 here http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...1K)&c=DISH Network Receivers&sku=753960008783 , and they are a very reputable online retailer.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

The freebie route with 2 yr commitment includes free installation also. Even the tech visit fee is waived if you are a plan "A" customer.


----------

